# Spain - La Manga Camping - Or...........



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

How many have been here?

Has anyone been who has also stayed in Javea and can give me more info /. comparison?

Are there similar sites on the south coast you can recommend?

For example Malaga etc?

TM


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

La Manga is massive! We had a week there last January and I don't think we will be returning. It has 5,000 pitches, many already occupied by covered in vehicles, caravans and chalets of all shapes and sizes. Think "Shanty Town"

It is set out in roads and the pitches are on those. Some, dpwn the roads where the covered ones are virtually never get the sun and you are in the shade. But not in a good way. They can be dark and feel closed in and not for a long stay. Some are more open and you will be in the sun and hese can be quite good. However if you are thinking of a winter stop over many of the good ones are already booked by now. These tend to be people who go there year after year and have their own favourite spot and it can some times feel a little cliquey. That said we found some sreas where the regulars are very friendly. There are lots of Germans, Dutch, Spanish, Brits and they seem to get on alright

Some pitches are reserved for the clubs that rally there, and even if you are a member of that club you won't get near one unless you book through the club.

There are all sorts of things on the site from bowls to tennis, tai chi to pilates, people have boats there. There is a "beachside" cafe and trips are organised to other towns and touristy things. The town and shops are some way away and you will probably need a car to get out to shops of any size or the local market. There is no prom or things to do anywhere near it.

The site we stayed on and quite liked is Camping Torre del Mar. On the Costa Del Sol between Torrox and Malaga. We stayed there for 3 weeks after La Manga and it is completely different. About 200 max pitches, no permenant structures and reasonable sized pitches most get some sun for long periods. It does have long stayers of all nationalities and they seemed to mix ok. What we liked about it was that Torre del Mar is a proper town about 300 yards walk away. It has a long prom with beach bars and cafes. Is a working town so it is open and thriving all year and has shops and cafes to suit all tastes.

We would go back there because it was a nice atmosphere and a much better site and facilities.

these are our opinions based on our visit in January last year and it might be different at other times, and no doubt somebody will differ.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry but I don't agree with the above post , La Manga site is big but as for 5000 pitches that's an exaggeration more like 900 to a 1000 and its quite possible to walk to the supermarket or cycle at Cabo de Palace which is close by or for that matter there is a good shop on site .
There are also other small town's and villages within cycling distance or you can catch a bus from the site road end into Cartagena or La Union .
If your a member of the C&CC the rally is set in area K & L which has good spacious pitches and gets the sun pretty well all day .
The site may not suit all Motorhomers who do not have a car and are not prepared to cycle or walk depends how active you are but it suit's many . My advice is try it yourself


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't altogether agree with Annsman but there is a lot that I would go along with...
We stayed there in November 2008 on our first foray to the Winter sun and I was so surprised by what we found that I attempted to capture it in an AV presentation which you can down load here if you want: http://kvisit.com/S4alN

The town itself was dead at that time of year. The Mar Menor, though, is fascinating and can be very beautiful.

Another quite large site in the South, between Malaga and Marbella, is Cabopina. Nothing like Mar Menor and very popular with Grey Nomads. We enjoyed a 6 week stay over Christmas the first year but don't think we will go back now that we have gained a bit more confidence.

Patrick


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,
We have stayed at La Manga, for a short time, and I'm afraid to say we hated it, what has been posted about the shanty town is true as far as we were concerned.

The toilet blocks were immaculate, but the beach at the end of the campsite was filthy, you can cycle to town, but it was very quiet when we were there.

We found it noisy at the weekends when the Spanish arrived, at although the pitch prices were good, we thought it a bit much to have to pay to use the indoor pool and wifi.

We didn't stay long, but other people who stay there love it and return year after year, each to their own.

We much prefer where we are now at Marjal, it's a little bit more expensive, but it is free to use all the facilities and wifi and it is a smaller, friendlier campsite.

I don't mean to offend anyone who loves La Manga, this is just my opinion.

Cavaqueen


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

For more information on La Manga, the camping and caravan clubs most popular winter rally,there has to be good reason LOOk HERELa Manga Rally


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We joined a C&CC Christmas Rally at La Manga 3 years ago as we'd not had the mh long and decided we wanted to be with people for Christmas. 
We'd never been on a rally before either and decided that if we really didn't like it we'd just leave but we had a great time. We decided that we'd just join in everything and wouldn't be 'sniffy' about it and so glad we did. It was great and would definitely do it again although not at La Manga. It is just like everyone says - it is huge, the beach is scruffy and Mar Menor is closed. BUT, you can get places on the bus or by bike though and the rally laid on loads of trips. Restaurant is very good with real Spanish food as well as the rest. Met some nice people as well.
After that we toured on down the costa del sol and also liked Camping Torre del Mar. You can get buses and trains all along the coast and inland. We went to a real Flamenco night (not laid on for tourists) which was great because the area is where ordinary people live as well as for tourists. Lovely promenade.Don't think I'd like it much in August though!
Makes me nostalgic thinking about it.


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

*Altea*

Last winter, we spent 4 days at the following campsite (ACSI) and loved it:

http://www.camping-capblanch.com/ge/webcam4.html

Next to the beach, town within walking distance and a lovely prom to stroll along.

We'll be going back there this winter.

La Manga - not been there, but various friends, who have been there have said it's like Marmite - love it or hate it, guess it's down to personal preference.

Regards

Di


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Blondis,
Looks a nice site. Do you know if pets are allowed? No mention of them in the price list.

Ian


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

*Cap Blanch*

Ian

As daft as it sounds, I can't remember if we did see any dogs there - we moved round quite a bit, so can't recall. I have a brochure from them and it doesn't say dogs not allowed.

However, the staff all speak excellent English if you did want to check before you get there, or I've an email address for them - [email protected]

Regards


----------

